# Consulta sobre la IEEE



## ilcapo (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, como estudiante de ing electronica estoy interesado en ser miembro de la IEEE pero queria preguntarles si realmente es util, vale la pena pagar anualmente la matricula ?? saludos !


----------



## betodj (Sep 23, 2010)

Creo que si el pago de tu membrecia no afecta en tu economia, debes hacerlo. Creo que independientemente de los eventos, revistas, etc. ser miembro de IEEE te da un cierto valor corricular muy necesario cuando iniciamos en la profesion de ingenieros.
Tengo un profesor (Ignacio Castillo) Miembro de IEEE y editor de la revista  NoticIEEEro (puedes tener acceso a ellas).  Puedes ponerte en contacto con él para aclarar tus dudas.


Ignacio Castillo       icastillo@ieee.org
IEEE Latin America - Editor in Chief of NoticIEEEro www.noticieeero.org
IEEE Morelos Section http://www.ieeemorelos.org/
 University of Mexico City   www.uacm.edu.mx 
____________________________________________________________________


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 14, 2010)

ok gracias por la info!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Sep 10, 2011)

buenos días;

hace poco en mi universidad se convoco para la realización de una rama de la IEEE, ahora estoy en ella (estoy empezando) y me gustaría saber que experiencias han tenido al ser participes de tan prestigiosa comunidad... 

Gracias!


----------

